
Former Cardinals Exec Gets 4-Year Prison Sentence for “Hacking” Astros' Database - my_first_acct
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2016/07/18/st_louis_cardinals_exec_gets_prison_for_hacking_astros_database.html
======
remarkEon
Here's the write up from SI[1], which has a lot more analysis.

Found this part interesting: _In his plea agreement with prosecutors, Correa
acknowledged that he employed “sophisticated means” to mask his identity and
location._

So I'm assuming he just used a VPN to mask his IP? How sophisticated did the
Cardinals get, here?

Probably too early to tell if the Astros science experiment is working, but
for those interested this[2] write-up from a few years ago is some great
reading for the Baseball inclined.

[1] [http://www.si.com/mlb/2016/07/18/cardinals-chris-correa-
hack...](http://www.si.com/mlb/2016/07/18/cardinals-chris-correa-hacks-astros-
prison-sentence) [2]
[http://www.si.com/longform/astros/](http://www.si.com/longform/astros/)

